# Eircom eVision anyone using this yet?



## SoylentGreen

[broken link removed]

Has anyone used Eircom's TV offering yet? Any reviews?

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2057127012


----------



## IsleOfMan

I assume everything comes through the existing phone line?  If you have a few phones, tv's and broadband all pulling off this at the same time would the signal be poor?


----------



## Lightning

The channel line up is very poor. 

Also, the bundles require obligatory land line rental monthly payments. 

Not worth it.


----------



## theresa1

Minimum contract of 18 months - totally unacceptable period of time if you ask me.

As CiaranT alluded to -  no utv, sky news and if you pay for sky sports - no sky sports 3 or 4.


----------



## Tired Paul

Its a few months since this thread started so I'm just wondering if anyone has signed up for evision.
 How is it going for you.
 Any problems during installation.
 Channels available look ok (ish) any feedback.

 I'm with Sky but looking to change. Don't have Sky Movies or Sports. Just the basic package with a few kids channels but with the availability of almost anything on line I think the kids can be entertained easily enough.

 I'm sick of the nightly trundle through screen after screen looking for crap to watch so maybe the less channels available could be a positive ??

 Any feedback at all about the eVision experience would be appreciated.


----------



## RainyDay

Tired Paul said:


> I'm sick of the nightly trundle through screen after screen looking for crap to watch so maybe the less channels available could be a positive ??


You might be right. I've started doing more and more recording for later viewing (while zipping through the ads) and less and less live viewing. Use the 'series link' or equivalent facility to records a few series that you like, and watch them instead of channel hopping. Have a few 'fallback' items, like Fr Ted for me, that you can watch any time.

With the UPC price increase, I looked at the eVision thing. The smaller number of channels wouldn't worry me, and could even be a positive thing. The costs of the total Eircom bundle seemed to be still higher than UPC for me.


----------



## MrEarl

Hello,

While I have Sky TV (in one room) I also have a combo FreeToAir & Saorview box in another room.  I've traditionally had Sky for the football but am now considering dropping it and going to the pub to watch the few sports events I want to see live.

In my view, the combined once off cost associated with installing the Saorview and FreeToAir service is the best value at this stage. Online offerings such as Netflix give you additional options at a price, if required.


----------



## wbbs

I had a caller lately from Eircom about their new offering, I am tied into a phone deal with Vodafone until December but could be persuaded to switch at that stage maybe.

I am with Sky now for just over a year and between the storm last year not to mention this years one there has been a lot of disruption to the service.  The least puff of wind now seems to make the channels go mad, already paid for the aerial to be realigned.  Coming in through the phone line seems an attractive option as hopefully the wind won't affect that.

Does the eircom one come with the Food channels?   Seem to watch them more than anything.


----------



## Guns N Roses

wbbs said:


> Coming in through the phone line seems an attractive option as hopefully the wind won't affect that.



Wind is just as likely to take down overhead telephone lines as it is to knock your satellite dish out of alignment. The recent storms last month caused disruption to about 10,000 Eircom customers in the south of the country.


----------



## wbbs

Is the risk as great though?  I have never in 20+ of having a phone had it out of order due to the wind, in fact I don't think it has ever not worked.  Even with the recent winds the phone was still working, I suppose a tree could fall on a line but the sky dish seems a tad sensitive to me, twice I have had to have it fixed in less than 14 months and it's not right now either so a third visit seems likely.


----------



## Leo

wbbs said:


> Is the risk as great though?  I have never in 20+ of having a phone had it out of order due to the wind, in fact I don't think it has ever not worked.  Even with the recent winds the phone was still working, I suppose a tree could fall on a line but the sky dish seems a tad sensitive to me, twice I have had to have it fixed in less than 14 months and it's not right now either so a third visit seems likely.



Sounds like a poor dish installation, where abouts on the house is it? I've had a dish for 14 years now, and while the recent storms were enough to move concrete tiles on the roof, I never lost satellite reception bar one or two of the weaker channels during the height of it.
Leo


----------

